# Hi from a Noobie



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all, joined TTOC a couple of days ago. ANy ideas as to how long it will take to get my pack. Are there any meets near Manchester? And can I get one of those pics for my sig?

Cheers all


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, welcome!

It can take a few weeks, up to 6, to get the pack to you due to having to order a personallised card for you.

All the members sigs from number 01000 to 01200 are already on the server for use so as soon as you getyou pack with your membership card you'll have your number.

There certainly are meets in that area, keep an eye on the events section to see when they are coming up.

Nick


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Nic


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Where are you based Godzilla ?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi conlechi, im based in Bolton


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Hi conlechi, im based in Bolton


 Check out the following link to find your nearest rep , send them a PM for info on local meets etc 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?5


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Local to us then.

Anytime you are passing, pop in the kettle is always on :wink:

Karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Dani A3DFU is local to you and arranges mets now and again


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool , thanks, Keep that kettle boiling Karen, will have to get there sometime soon, so mines a white coffee - no sugar. Wouldnt mind a look and listen at these exhausts. 

Cheeers Yellow, may even get up that way if Im at my brothers who live in the Toon. Good fun laffin at then Newcastle fans :lol: (No offence ne1)


----------

